# Heatworm and flea/tick preventative question



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow Im confused just got back from the vet thought I waited wayy to long then he came in for like 5 mins(of course I did complain) sorry thats just silly when I was there first then another dog came in and was seen before us so of course I had to say I didn't think it was very cool! Anyways Darla did great she is 14 weeks today she weighs 5 1/2 pds :jaw: but hey she is HEALTHY so thats most important right? Oh he asked why not Leptor I said not interested he said but it prevents liver disease lyme disease etc.. Anyway kepted starring at him and said not interested can we move on pls? Im not sure about this guy anyways I wasn't comfortable getting meds from him and I felt he was all over the map on heart worm and flea tick prevention what are yall's pups on? He said if I need to order online let him know I need to call him before this evening because Darla is due she was on advantage multi which is a topical I think but anyways any ideas??

Nic


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

We us K9 Advantix II for fleas and Heartguard plus for heartworm/parasites


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

first thing, if I were you...I would get a new Vet. Doesn't sound like he has much of a "bedside manner". I use frontline plus for fleas and ticks and Heartgard for heartworm. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I, too, use K9 Advantix II and Iverhart Max for heartworm. No issues here either.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles have been on Revolution without any problems.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie uses Sentinel and hasn't had any issues with it.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

sandypaws said:


> I, too, use K9 Advantix II and Iverhart Max for heartworm. No issues here either.


This for us too.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok she is on the K9 Advantix and I got her the Iverhart plus ,wanted the max but she's not 6lbs yet so I said good lets do the plus so all is good!! Thanks everybody!! And yes think Im going to look for another vet Im not budging lol!

Nic & Darla


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Do you buy the heartgard over the counter or is it prescribed by the doctor?


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Marbel, its prescribed by the vet, I bought it through Dr Foster's & Smith online, it was cheaper along with the K9 Advantix(but the K9 is over the counter) it was just cheaper on that site they are having free shipping and 10% off so I went with that...Ha I noticed that Iverhart Plus as well as Max is by Virbac! My vet was ok with the Iverhart Plus oh I only did a 6 month supply because vet says she wasn't quite 6 lbs but after the supply is gone I can go to the Iverhart Max.

Nic


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

There is also a generic version of Heartguard available that is half the price.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django has been on Revolution since he was a puppy.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Nicm said:


> Marbel, its prescribed by the vet, I bought it through Dr Foster's & Smith online, it was cheaper along with the K9 Advantix(but the K9 is over the counter) it was just cheaper on that site they are having free shipping and 10% off so I went with that...Ha I noticed that Iverhart Plus as well as Max is by Virbac! My vet was ok with the Iverhart Plus oh I only did a 6 month supply because vet says she wasn't quite 6 lbs but after the supply is gone I can go to the Iverhart Max.
> 
> Nic


Thanks - so I need to get a script from the vet - then I can buy online?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Yes, I get a script from the vet and then submit it to VetDepot (I know there are may others out there, I just happen to use VetDepot)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Marbel said:


> Thanks - so I need to get a script from the vet - then I can buy online?


Be prepared! My vet charges $8 to write a script because they want to discourage you from buying online, as they sell all the products themselves at a much higher price, I might add. Even with the charge, I find Fosters & Smith to be a better buy.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

sandypaws said:


> Be prepared! My vet charges $8 to write a script because they want to discourage you from buying online, as they sell all the products themselves at a much higher price, I might add. Even with the charge, I find Fosters & Smith to be a better buy.


Dang SandyPaws can't believe your vet charged you for a RX thats not cool! My vet didn't mention any charge I just called him and said ok I want to order online is that ok he said absolutely I said ok we are good then! But yeah I shopped around and for me Foster's was cheaper haven't gotten my pills yet but should hopefully next week, very nice customer service too!

Nic & Darla


----------

